# Vape aerosol exposure causes minimal lung damage



## Hooked (6/5/21)

*Study: Repeated vape aerosol exposure causes minimal lung damage compared to combustible cigarettes*
https://www.news-medical.net/news/2...amage-compared-to-combustible-cigarettes.aspx
6 May 2021

"In one of the most advanced applications of in-vitro 3D human lung models in vape research to date, a new peer-reviewed Imperial Brands study shows that, unlike combustible cigarette smoke, blu aerosol had little to no impact on numerous toxicological endpoints under the conditions of test using laboratory models.

Published in the journal Current Research in Toxicology, the experiments compared the toxicological responses of an in vitro 3D lung model (MucilAir™ from Epithelix) after repeated exposure to undiluted whole blu aerosol (1.6% tobacco flavor) or diluted whole cigarette smoke (3R4F Kentucky Reference) over a 28-day period.

- Cytotoxic response (general toxicity to cells or tissue)
- Barrier integrity (measuring the intactness of tissue structure )
- Immunohistochemistry (general assessment of tissue structure)
- Cilia beat frequency and active area (detecting abnormal lung cell function)
- Pro-inflammatory response (identifying lung tissue inflammation)

This is the first peer-reviewed vaping study evaluating repeated whole cigarette smoke and whole aerosol exposure to a 3D lung model (at the air liquid interface) for this extended 28-day time period...

As expected, in the present repeated exposure study, cigarette smoke produced a significant and dose-dependent biological response against all endpoints as the puff number was increased.

At each puff dose, undiluted blu aerosol contained at least seven times more nicotine relative to cigarette smoke, but for all endpoints elicited no statistically significant difference with the negative control exposed only to humidified air.

"Our results suggest nicotine is not the driver of the model's cytotoxic response to cigarette smoke," Yu explained. "More likely it is the many toxicants created through burning tobacco causing the responses that are absent, or substantially reduced, in vape aerosol." ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (6/5/21)

Yeah duh! You getting it now? Only now?!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

